# Sorry TMI - Sperm Count testing...



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi, my hubbys got to provide a second sample a year after the original, however this time the Dr said (sorry this is the TMI part!) - 'he has to do it on his own, no help from you'  
What difference can that make any ideas?


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi  
If you have sex, withdraw, then ejaculate, because your vaginal secretions are not particularly sperm friendly, it could cause a contamination issue. It may lead to a lower motility result as the acid environment could affect the sperm adversely. Am sure there's more reasons but that's just off the top of my head


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

Ah yeah didn't mean that method, I was thinking about me helping as in _'with these hands_' as the song goes lol 
As she said 'no help from you' so I presume that means literally 'no' help in any way but can't think why


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmmmm not sure then. Perhaps you should have asked her


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Is it being given on the premises? Maybe they just meant partners can't go in? 

L


----------



## Scorpy (Oct 2, 2014)

No she knew we were to do it at home and then just get it into the hospital within an hour etc. Hmmm puzzling   Didnt quite want to go into detail about what she meant by helping out lol


----------

